

Tell HN: Reddit doubles CPM and quadruples ad spend minimum - boldpanda

I started advertising their 2 years ago and it was $0.75&#x2F;1000 CPM and $5 minimum spend.<p>Now it&#x27;s $1.50&#x2F;1000 CPM and a $20 minimum.<p>Most of the increase in prices seems very recent.<p>Advertising business is the only one where you don&#x27;t need to tell your existing customers that prices are going up I guess.<p>It&#x27;s no longer a good deal.
======
thenomad
Yeah, I'm running an ad campaign on Reddit on Monday, and I was a bit
surprised by the price increases.

We'll see what the ROI ends up as.

